# pros and cons of cockatiels



## smigreth (Feb 2, 2012)

i was thinking about getting a cockatiel as a pet so i would like to know all the pros/cons about owning a cockatiel (or any bird) as a pet. 
Thanks


----------



## smigreth (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm new to bird keeping and I'd like to know the basics, how much maintenance do they require? How often do you need to clean out their cage? What do we need to buy/do in preperation for them? Can we keep them outside?

I've got so many more questions I hope you can give me some info


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

smigrith,
the pros are cockatiels love attention the more the better

cage needs to be cleaned at least once or twice a week,change the paper at the bottom of the cage daily.

A good seed mix non vitamin along with pellets,Zupreem or Harrison's are good the organic one are the healthiest,and plenty of veggies,fruits are good too but a lot of cockatiels don't like fruit.Also wheat bread whole grain is good is good for your cockatiel.

Cockatiels also like millet spray and plenty of toys like a swing,ladders,and shreadable toys they love.

Also cockatiels can have in moderation chicken,turkey and beef baked or grilled no salt.Cheerios and bran flakes should be ok for your cockatiel.

Also cockatiels should be out of their cage at least one hour a day so they can get plenty of exercise.

Perches should be of various diameters to help your cockatiel from getting bumble foot or arthritis.A rope perch is good and a natural tree branch safe for birds is good especially with different heigths.

Food and water should be replaced daily,water may need to be changed if the bird gets their droppings or seeds in the water.

Cockatiels should be bathed at least once a week with a dish filled with water at room temperature,or a misting bottle since cockatiels have powder down feathers and generate a lot of dust.

All in all a cockatiel does not require much maintenance,just make sure you have an avian vet available in case of an emergency and for regular check ups and if you have any other birds at home make sure to quarantine your new cockatiel for 30 days in case of any hidden illinesses that could passed on to your new birds or any birds you have in your home.

A cockatiel is wonderful pet to own and will give you many years of enjoyment with the proper care.

12 hours of sleep is good for a cockatiel to maintain good health and temperment.

You will enjoy your cockatiel should you decide to purchase one.Hope this helps,others may have things to add that I may have missed.Good Luck.


----------



## smigreth (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, but my parents are worried about feathers and dust getting everywhere and the smell. Will these be an issue?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard! Great crew here! 

Here are a few helpful links to read up on for more information on a new bird. As far as the smell goes, if you change the paper at the bottom of the cage daily (you can use newspaper), there there should be no problem with smell. With the feathers/dust, a good diet/lighting/exercise plan is the best thing you can do. This along with frequent baths/spritzing will help keep their feathers in tip top shape and help with cutting down on dander and dust. 


http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=536

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27479

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27549

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27080

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=3434

There is also a great Search function at the top of the Forum that you can type in some words and find information on just about anything. If you don't find an answer you are looking for.. don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

smigreth said:


> Thanks for your reply, but my parents are worried about feathers and dust getting everywhere and the smell. Will these be an issue?


The dust isn't an issue IMO as long as nobody has allergies, and you vacuum often, which you will with a bird because they tend to drop seeds on the floor near the cage.

and as for the smell, I haven't ever noticed a smell from my bird, unless you get right up on the bird. but if you keep the cage clean and wash the bird once a week you won't notice a smell.

The only downside I see to a bird is you have to be careful if the bird is out of the cage, you have to be careful opening doors or windows, to ensure he doesn't fly out. Also, the normal inconvenience of a pet...having to make plans when you travel to have someone watch the pet, things of that nature.


But the big plus to a bird, I don't think you will ever find a more loving pet than a bird. and they are always finding something new to do to keep you entertained


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Pros: Your cockatiel will quickly become part of the family and demand all the attention you can give it. 

Cons: Your cockatiel will quickly become part of the family and demand all the attention you can give it!

If you're committed to the energy and cost and love and time that a tiel requires, they will be the best companion in the world for many years. Keep reading up, and make sure you can make an informed and intelligent decision with all the information you can get. Personally, I cannot imagine life without my Emma, as messy and expensive as she is sometimes. Everything becomes worth it when she looks up at me with those big eyes and asks for snuggles.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I was worried abou the dust, etc. too when we got our tiel, and I don't think it's bad at all. Regular baths help keep the dander down. Like the others said, there really is no smell. Their droppings don't smell- if they do, that's generally a sign of illness and the bird needs to see a vet. A common misconception is that a bird doesn't need to go to a vet. Ideally, a tiel should have a yearly check up from an avian vet. And if a tiel shows signs of illness, he should usually be taken to a vet asap as they get very sick very fast. I think this is one of the most important things for parents to understand and has been an issue for some of the younger members of our forum. A vet bill can be a big expense. In addition to that, a tiel's nails need trimmed. If you're not comfortable doing it yourself, the tiel needs to be taken to someone to get the nails clipped. This price seems to vary by location but seems to run arouns $15-$30. Tiels however do make wonderful pets. They are affectionate and loving and do need daily care and attention. There's lots of great info listed on this forum- especially the stickies at the top of the diffferent sections. And it's very wise of you to do your research in advance of getting a tiel!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

All you have to do is invest in a good-quality air purifier (or convince your parents to do so...) Just think of it this way: Having an air purifier in your home is better for your health anyhow. So if your parents will be the ones getting it, then this is what you can tell them.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

elinore said:


> Pros: Your cockatiel will quickly become part of the family and demand all the attention you can give it.
> 
> Cons: Your cockatiel will quickly become part of the family and demand all the attention you can give it


Lol, so true


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

elinore said:


> Pros: Your cockatiel will quickly become part of the family and demand all the attention you can give it.
> 
> Cons: Your cockatiel will quickly become part of the family and demand all the attention you can give it!


AMEN!


Feathers aren't a problem. Seeds are. If you don't keep picking up after the spilled ones. The dander they have isn't really much, and from what i've read, people who tend to be allergic to pet dander don't have problems with birds. Maybe I'm lucky that mine like to bathe when I put a dish out, but their dander is minimal.


----------



## smigreth (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks again for your replies. My little brother has eczema he isn't actually allergic to animals, but my parents are worried, would it be ok to get a bird? Has anyone had experience with eczema and birds?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I cannot answer that question because I don't know. But as far as tiel dander, I don't think it's that bad at all. Before I got my first one, I read up on it and expected mountains of dust, but actually I hardly notice it.
The most mess I think comes from seeds. 
Properly socialized tiels are wonderful, they are usually sweet-natured, loving and laid-back. They are not hyper or loud like some other spieces.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 5, 2011)

elinore said:


> Pros: Your cockatiel will quickly become part of the family and demand all the attention you can give it.
> 
> Cons: Your cockatiel will quickly become part of the family and demand all the attention you can give it!
> 
> If you're committed to the energy and cost and love and time that a tiel requires, they will be the best companion in the world for many years. Keep reading up, and make sure you can make an informed and intelligent decision with all the information you can get. Personally, I cannot imagine life without my Emma, as messy and expensive as she is sometimes. Everything becomes worth it when she looks up at me with those big eyes and asks for snuggles.


On the spot


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

i have eczema and i have no problems


----------

